# a few arts



## vinstage (May 5, 2018)

so i started doing art a lot more, most of it's been sketching up until recently.
my watermarks changed based on audience (e.g my k pop ones were mostly for my ig account lmfao)


edit: deleted bc very old art and the 'scepticism' to it being 'fake'.... kekw.....


----------



## smileyhead (May 5, 2018)

They look great! Keep it up!


----------



## vinstage (May 5, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> They look great! Keep it up!


thankthank !


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2018)

Thought some of these were photos for a moment. Great job!


----------



## vinstage (May 6, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Thought some of these were photos for a moment. Great job!


Ah thank you!!

Also agilities retweeted my art on twitter we made it bois ahhh


----------



## DeoNaught (May 6, 2018)

D A M N, I only dream of that quality in my own Drawings in dreams xD.

Good job, and keep it up


----------



## vinstage (May 6, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> D A M N, I only dream of that quality in my own Drawings in dreams xD.
> 
> Good job, and keep it up


I appreciate it seriously! If you practise you can get there my dude.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 6, 2018)

vinstage said:


> I appreciate it seriously! If you practise you can get there my dude.


Haha, That's what I keep on telling myself, i'm stuck drawing animu


----------



## Scarlet (May 6, 2018)

Christ on an holy tricycle these are incredible. Please keep sharing your stuff, it's beyond anything I can imagine.


----------



## vinstage (May 6, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Christ on an holy tricycle these are incredible. Please keep sharing your stuff, it's beyond anything I can imagine.


Thank you! So much! For the! Nice feedback!


----------



## ShonenJump (May 6, 2018)

holy cow! im shocked how great this looks!   this makes my art look like shit lol


----------



## vinstage (May 6, 2018)

dsionr4 said:


> holy cow! im shocked how great this looks!   this makes my art look like shit lol


Thank you so much! But please don’t compare yourself because that’s how a lot of people ger disheartened to stop (I did)


----------



## Meteor7 (May 6, 2018)

WOW, do you have some serious talent! I hope you keep sharing these, because I'd love to see more. (The one in the middle there is my favorite of the lot.)


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2018)

Do you take commission and if so, would you take one for a furry character? I don't mean to impose, but I love your art style and would love to do have a piece made by you!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 6, 2018)

Forgive me for being skeptical, but these look like photos that have been processed through filters or drawn on. Do you have videos or images proving you've drawn this by hand? Like a timelapse?


----------



## vinstage (May 6, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Forgive me for being skeptical, but these look like photos that have been processed through filters or drawn on. Do you have videos or images proving you've drawn this by hand? Like a timelapse?


Ah no, I literally just freelance. It's fine to be skeptical and I completely understand, but no so I suppose you can literally believe as you wish.


----------



## ShonenJump (May 6, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Forgive me for being skeptical, but these look like photos that have been processed through filters or drawn on. Do you have videos or images proving you've drawn this by hand? Like a timelapse?


 but making a painting out of a photo is a hard thing! he/she did it perfectly!  https://i.pinimg.com/originals/a7/ce/7b/a7ce7b56092cf249b40072c996aa9b41.jpg

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 6, 2018)

ha, is the first one dva male ? o-o ..
and the art is good bruv.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 6, 2018)

looks amazing!
do more


----------



## AlanJohn (May 6, 2018)

dsionr4 said:


> but making a painting out of a photo is a hard thing! he/she did it perfectly!  https://i.pinimg.com/originals/a7/ce/7b/a7ce7b56092cf249b40072c996aa9b41.jpg
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Lol, this basically confirms it. OP is a phony.



Spoiler


----------



## LittleFlame (May 6, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Lol, this basically confirms it. OP is a phony.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


nice find


----------



## vinstage (May 6, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Lol, this basically confirms it. OP is a phony.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I use gridding for accuracy (drawing to fine line) in drawings and colour pick (by pulling colours from the original image and playing with them or leaving them to how _I _see fit), I compare every so often to the picture as well overlaying, probably counts as cheating (if there even are r u l e s to art??) but building colour and placing it in the places were all me. Aside from overlaying and then erasing at fine lines to make it as close to the image as possible due to me using all of these for coursework as an interpret then alright. No where in my OP did I state that these were completely freehandly drawn without any aid at all. So maybe they aren't 100% genuinely completely me and freehand but this isn't fraud, nor do I take on requests in which involve money I simply do it freelance as I will. I'm not willing to argue about my artwork which I do to enjoy not as a career or any other means, as well as semi educational. This is all I'm going to say on it due to the reasons I've stated.


----------

